# Perch reports...Vermilion/Lorain



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

I have religiously reported locations (sometimes exact gps positions) of my good catches here.

Due to a busy 2013 Spring (sold house and moved into a new house) we have had no time to spend on our boat, let alone fishing. Finally having time over the past week we headed to Sherrod Park twice and fished a hot spot we marked in previous years (33 fow) with sad results, although we did bring in some 12+ inchers. In both cases the lake was rolling, the bait was being stolen and the trash fish were plenty.

If you want to report your catch location (remember that it is a big Lake and there are plenty of perch) in the Huron/Vermilion/Lorain area report it here as I will do.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Will be heading out of hot waters around 6 I will report good or bad


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

sent you a pm.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I will report my results (good, bad, ugly) next time I head out, although sea hawks site will be just between the 2 of us as he requested in the pm.


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

normally i report but not my spot. all those boats out there on saturday on the 40 contour kinda makes you think twice about reporting someone else's in close spot.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Fished this evening 30 fow off of St Anthony. 

Caught 43 between 2 of us from 7-830 

Would have limited if we didn't have to go back home for the boat keys... Hard to fish when ya can't start the boat

Fish were good size probably a 9-10in average with 2 fish being over 13''. Males were still squirting all over the place

Hope to be back out in a few days


----------



## chico (May 31, 2009)

Fished same area (32ft) midday and got 3 man limit. Caught bigger perch earlier in the day, but overall it was a steady bite,


----------



## buckmasterbob (Jan 11, 2009)

fished east of the mouth of the Vermilion river in front of the condos at about 30 ft. 2 man ticket in 3 hours . caught a lot of 11-13 inchers. Caught 4 junk fish for every 1 big perch. Had a lot of fun


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for reporting your perch fishing results.

We will be heading out again this weekend, most likely heading to Lorain, and will post our results here.

I hope we can have members in the Huron~Lorain area post their perch fishing results in this thread.


----------



## boater82 (Oct 31, 2011)

Last Sunday we launched out of Sheffield and stopped a little east of St. Anthony's in 30' of water and had a steady pick. Three man limit in a little over 4 hours. Waded through a lot of junk with quite a few sheepshead. Nice size to the fish. It's been steady in that area east of Lorain in 30' or so. Not too many boats around us. Will be out again on Saturday but may try for walleye insted of perch. Will monitor channel 79. Boat name is Sluggo if anyone wants to give a shout.


----------



## tambora (Jun 15, 2008)

seahawk said:


> normally i report but not my spot. all those boats out there on saturday on the 40 contour kinda makes you think twice about reporting someone else's in close spot.


It,s my opinon that most perch spots are inh2o over 20 ft deep & boats aren,t normally running back &forth over the fish spooking them,that the more bait you have down there the longer they will hang around!So I don,t get the big deal about being so secretive?


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

32 FOW right in front of Beaver. Limit in 2 hours, nice fish. Go get em and leave a report sometime.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

seahawk said:


> normally i report but not my spot. all those boats out there on saturday on the 40 contour kinda makes you think twice about reporting someone else's in close spot.


I would guess none of them are OGF members and view this board. It is a big lake and there are plenty of perch to go around.

But if you don't want to report your super secret spot, fine. I bet you are happy about seeing the hot spots other members post though.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Where is Beaver ? Thanks in advance


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

hiddenlake said:


> Where is Beaver ? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Pretty much right in between vermilion and Lorain. Big yellow building


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Beaver Park Marina North.:

https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF...28&ei=Tzm6UanqDaOVyAH0q4DwCQ&ved=0CIsBEPwSMAA


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Awesome


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=31107


----------



## RidersontheSTORM (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey big daddy...bout time you got on the board. I was wondering about you. We have shared the info the last couple years. I was out last Sunday chasing the walleyes and we ended up with four. Three biggies and one just over the minimum. We were right on the 28-32 FOW line going west from the river down to the red roof. Got plenty rough 3-5' about 3:00 and eventually we gave up. Tried everything, but purple was the big color for sure. I am coming up tomorrow to do some boat work but if all goes well I may give it a try in the afternoon and keep you posted. I see they are going to have some fireworks tomorrow, but I will be in well before that starts. Got some raft race on Saturday as well. Good to see you are back on the water and if I can find 'em you know I will tell ya. Big Lake and piles of fish out there. Let's share the fun!

RS


----------



## RidersontheSTORM (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey big daddy...bout time you got on the board. I was wondering about you. We have shared the info the last couple years. I was out last Sunday chasing the walleyes and we ended up with four. Three biggies and one just over the minimum. We were right on the 28-32 FOW line going west from the river down to the red roof. Got plenty rough 3-5' about 3:00 and eventually we gave up. Tried everything, but purple was the big color for sure. I am coming up tomorrow to do some boat work but if all goes well I may give it a try in the afternoon and keep you posted. I see they are going to have some fireworks tomorrow, but I will be in well before that starts. Got some raft race on Saturday as well. Good to see you are back on the water and if I can find 'em you know I will tell ya. Big Lake and piles of fish out there. Let's share the fun! I know this ain't perch but all I got for now.

RS


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

I pm'd you a couple days ago and reported it to everyone right under your post. Sorry if that ain't good enuf for ya. Have fun out there baby!



OSUdaddy said:


> But if you don't want to report your super secret spot, fine. I bet you are happy about seeing the hot spots other members post though.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Heading out tomorrow and will report back.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

seahawk said:


> I pm'd you a couple days ago and reported it to everyone right under your post. Sorry if that ain't good enuf for ya. Have fun out there baby!


My sincere apologies sea hawk. I did not see that post. 

My mistake.


----------



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey OSU, used to seeing you on the "other" forum....LOL

I am going for walleye and perch tomorrow. Going out of Locust Point area haven't been perch fishing since last year so no idea where to try. Next weekend I am planning on taking my little boat down to Vermillion or Avon Lake. If you get out perch fishing I would appreciate a report down that way.

Has anyone heard about perch fishing around Locust Point, A, B, L, K cans??

Russ


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

no problemo. hope you slam them out there. my guess is they won't see the bait in the mud in close so go out deep on this flat lake. i'm waiting until this evening and going for eyes. Sunday is looking like a blow out on windsurf and noaa. WC say just 12 ssw, but they are usually wrong.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Started straight out of Vermilion in the pack and just picked up 1 perch and plenty of junk fish.

Moved to just north of Beaver in 30 some feet of water and got nothing but junk fish.

Moved to between Beaver and Lorain in 47 fow and got 32 perch (some 12" inch jumbos but mainly average to small size) in about 2 1/2 hours.

Even the walleye guys coming in to the fish cleaning place were complaining about not doing good today. Maybe the bad lake conditions during the week caused lockjaw on the fish.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

seahawk said:


> no problemo. hope you slam them out there. my guess is they won't see the bait in the mud in close so go out deep on this flat lake. i'm waiting until this evening and going for eyes. Sunday is looking like a blow out on windsurf and noaa. WC say just 12 ssw, but they are usually wrong.


Thanks seahawk.

I think you were right about the muddy conditions.


----------



## Jiggin4eyes (Mar 6, 2007)

Didn't do too bad today. Launched out of Lorain and headed west about a mile, 33 ft of water. We only kept the nicer perch, got 30 by 11 am. Headed out to the pack of boats to troll for eyes, got 5 by 130 pm. Our best production was in 45 fow, 2 oz in-lines 45 back on boards, 1.5 mph, harnesses. A little pic to go with it!


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Boxed 40 perch from 1-330pm in front of Beaver 35-36 fow. Some smaller fish mixed w some nicer ones. About 18 lbs at the cleaners. 

West End Cleaners on Baumhart Road had a ton of big walleye in there. Didnt get any details from anyone except someone who said they went to buoy and only pulled 3 smaller fish out there but pulled another dozen or so right out front of Beaver (somewhere).

Heres a plug for Darlene at West End Fish cleaners. Nice people there and u can get a fried perch sandwich or fried oysters n have a nice meal while u wait for your fish. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tlou37 (Apr 27, 2013)

A little off topic, but with all you guys running around Beaver I am curious if anyone knows what the Marathon there is charging per gallon. Thanks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

russh said:


> Hey OSU, used to seeing you on the "other" forum....LOL
> 
> 
> Russ


I am bi-forum Russ.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Saturday from 1-330pm we Did 40 perch about 18 lbs live weight 36 fow straight offthe Beaver Park North building. Several non target species also. At times the fish wanted it laying right on the bottom. Mixed bag as far as size goes.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

tlou37 said:


> A little off topic, but with all you guys running around Beaver I am curious if anyone knows what the Marathon there is charging per gallon. Thanks.
> 
> 
> $4.50 i believe


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

bigwalleye said:


> Heres a plug for Darlene at West End Fish cleaners. Nice people there and u can get a fried perch sandwich or fried oysters n have a nice meal while u wait for your fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2. They used to run out of a couple of trailers further west on Lake Road. I was there Sunday at around 2:30p to pick up my perch and there were no fish stacked waiting to be cleaned and the staff was on cleanup duty.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

bigwalleye said:


> Heres a plug for Darlene at West End Fish cleaners. Nice people there and u can get a fried perch sandwich or fried oysters n have a nice meal while u wait for your fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2.  They used to run out of a couple of trailers further west on Lake Road. I was there Sunday at around 2:30p to pick up my perch and there were no fish stacked waiting to be cleaned and the staff was on cleanup duty.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

We are heading out tomorrow for some perching and will report my results here when we get back.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

No report as we did not go out.........dang!


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

You didnt miss much...

3 people from 630 till 9. 18 perch a ton of junk.

Fished 30 fow 33 fow 36 fow and 39 fow infront of beaver. Had the marks fish werent cooperating

Sent from my LS670 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RidersontheSTORM (Aug 31, 2010)

OK Big Daddy I was out yesterday out of Vermilion chasing the eyes and I have posted my report on line for everyone...check it out and I hope it will help you and others to find the fish. They are still in and we found them and I hope everyone can enjoy the time on the water and catch some fish. I can't make it out this weekend, but I will most likely be out weekly from here on out and will provide detailed info for our fellow OGF's as often as I can get out and report. Just got a smart phone (which I am finding out is much smarter than I am) so I hope to post more recent info thru Ohub Campfire soon. Good luck and have a great time on this Great Lake of ours!!!

RS


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

2 of us fished tonight 34fow straight off beaver. 35 keeper perch.5-10 throw backs. Probably the same amount of trash fish, they kept us busy. 

Fish werent the greatest on size but had 10 or so big ones. 

Trolled two rods for about 20 mins on the way back in right at dark pulled one eater eye on a silver/chartruese spoon 40 back on a 30 jet

Had a nice evening on the water

Sent from my LS670 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Last night off of beaver. 

Worst perch fiahing trip of my life so far. Moved 6 times all different depths. 4 people on board caught 2 yellow perch 2 sheepshead and a handful of white bass/perch

Gave up an hour before dark and tried trolling for eyes in the same area. Couldnt keep the junk off harnesses, half the time they were hitting before we got the rods in the holder. Went through 2 dozen crawlers very very quickly. Switched over to half spoons half cranks. Same story with the junk just not as fast paced. Last night was the first time I personally have ever caught white perch on an 800 reef runner that were actually close to the same size if not smaller than the bait.

No eyes boated 

Trolled past 2 others in the area, never saw any nets in but hopefully they did better than us

Sent from my LS670 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crazylady1 (Jun 21, 2012)

we fished that area the night before and pulle 9 eyes and lost 5 at the boat. Big spoons did most the damage i think reefs took 1. OR36 size 2 105 back


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

crazylady1 said:


> we fished that area the night before and pulle 9 eyes and lost 5 at the boat. Big spoons did most the damage i think reefs took 1. OR36 size 2 105 back


Nice job!

Sent from my LS670 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

